# Singer 507 Sewing Machine starts without touching foot pedal



## jill_03 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I have a singer 507 and the machine starts without me touching the foot pedal. Does anyone know why this is happening and how to fix it? Thank you, Jill


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Can you unplug the foot pedal? If so, does it start when you plug the AC cord in?

BG


----------

